# 2001 Maxima V-6 timing cover removal?



## vectorpro (Jul 4, 2010)

I am trying to remove the timing cover on my 2001 Maxima SE V-6. I have removed all the bolts on the cover as well as the alternator and brackets, power steering pump and brackets, I've removed the harmonic balancer and I can't get this thing to budge. I cannot see any bolts not removed and I have checked the pics in my service book and I think I have removed all bolts that should be removed in order to remove cover. I can pry it loose on the top of the cover near the cam sprockets but something in the lower portion of the cover seems to be keeping it in place. Are there any other bolts hidden that could be keeping this cover from coming off? It is definitely being held in the area near the crankshaft. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are two dowel pins near the bottom, one on each side. Some times they offer resistance. Use a screw driver to pry the timing cover near the pins.


----------

